# Today's cutout



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Before
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/cutout1.jpg
after
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/cutout2.jpg
3 hours start to finish.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Nicely done Ross! Cool pics.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Pretty nice bees, and the bee-vac takes the fight out of them quick. 8 frames of brood tied in with nurse bees. Couldn't find the queen, but have young brood and eggs and an ice chest full of honey.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

You're lucky, Ross. I don't even want to talk about today's cutout. Three sections of scaffold high and still working over my head. 15 gallons of honey, 50 plus stings, I'm guessing 7 lbs. of bees. 6 hours and I am too sore to stand up. Not from the stings, but from the climbing. It's getting to be too much for a 60 year old dumb*^& that doesn't know when to stop.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

Iddee, I know what your talking about. I am 9 years older than you and I am finding it hard to set up three or four sections of wide scaffolding with planking. I now set it up one day and return the next day to do the removal.
Most of the scaffolding jobs also involve lathing and re stuccoing that absolutly require the scaffolding.
Walt


----------



## DANIEL QUINCE (Jan 15, 2006)

You guys are not encouraging me at all, even being 6-7 years younger. I already committed to 2 cut-outs for this week (my first ones). Could you recommend the best way or tools to cut through plaster, and maybe answer my question on locating bees Ive got on beekeeping 101?
Thank you.
Daniel


----------



## JP (Jul 10, 2005)

Daniel, whatever tool you use to cut plaster,it will be messy, and don't forget you will have to cut through the metal backing sometimes. Some will have wooden lathe, which is of course easier to cut through. A skill saw, a cut off saw, sawzall, grinder with diamond disc, all will cut plaster. Just remember there will be lots of dust, so be sure to cover any valuables if you are doing it from inside. A heat thermometer and a borescope are invaluable at helping you locate the bees. Good luck!


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

iddee, what do you use to gather up 7#s of bees. I had all the comb cut out of the wall, brood tied in frames, etc. Nurse bees in the box, but still a bunch of bees in the wall. I hated to vacuum them because I knew it would kill a bunch, but I couldn't think of a way to get them out without taking all day.


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

Daniel, I use an old stethoscope, an infra-red heat thermometer and a clothes hanger to locate bees. Before doing any major cutting, I bore a small hole in the wall/ceiling/floor (where I'm "sure" the nest is located) and insert the clothes-hanger. If it comes out with honey/comb on it, fine; if no honey/comb, I keep looking. It's easier to patch a tiny hole. 

For removing plaster I use a knife (box cutter style) and chisel - still messy but a lot less messy than power equipment. If using a power saw, be careful to not cut deep enough to hit wiring that might be in the wall.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Ross, I sent you a PM.
I am still developing my vac, but with the proto I am using, I don't kill six bees in six extractions.


----------

